

IPhone 5 Component Surfaces in China, Points to Larger Screen - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/News/iPhone-5-Part-Apparently-Surfaces-in-China-Points-to-Larger-Screen/

======
cb810
a larger screen would be great. Like maybe the size of the Droid X

------
Lucas123
I hate to say the obvious, but why would I want a larger screen? It's a phone.
If I want to watch video, I'll get an iPad.

~~~
jim_h
Maybe you don't want a larger screen, but some people do.

I've found the 4.3" screen on my HTC HD2 great for reading ebooks during my
commute. Download free ebooks from Project Gutenberg in html format and read
it in a browser. Can zoom and browser will word-wrap perfectly.

I could do the same with an Ipad, but I'd need to carry a bag for that. If I
was going to read a book on an ipad and bring a bag, I might as well bring a
real book.

